# MP question



## uplandermom (Sep 25, 2007)

I am new to soapmaking, and I am weighing melt-and-pour versus cold process.  I have young children, so I would rather not have lye in the house, if I can avoid it.

Is is possible to be as creative with MP as CP? Do MP soaps sell as well as CP?

 :?


----------



## uplandermom (Sep 25, 2007)

Anybody out there????


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 25, 2007)

MP sells better in some markets, COP sells better in some. You have to decide where & how you want to sell, look at the typical customer in that market & decide, is it a CP crown or is it a M&P crowd.

It is much easier to be *creative* with the MP.


----------

